# Does jogging burn muscle?



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

I like to jog. I also want to gain muscle mass. I have been told, however, that my jogging is burning a lot of muscle. Is that true?

Thanks,

Al


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

hello al welcome to the musclechat board 

it will be easier to gain more muscle by cutting out the jogging,however i wouldnt say it would make a huge difference

how much jogging do u do?

let us no

cheers steve


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2004)

if u want to gain alot of muscle stop the jogging for a while.

the more jogging u do mate the more u got to eat,

to gain muscle u got to eat more calories than u burn

if u jog hours every day,youll struggle to get any bigger,probably get smaller.

bulk up ,then jog again once youve gained alot of muscle,

what do u weigh now?


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

It wont burn muscle unless you are under eating, bad nutrition will cause catabolic (muscle burning) effects even when lifting weights. Thats why everyone goes on and on about diets. I would say cardiovascular fintess is good a few times week because it keep cholesterol and blood pressure in check, these are things that can cause you trouble eating a high calorie diet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2004)

When you say you jog, you wont become a big muscular guy doing so.

Have you ever seen a jogger that is muscular?......not many is there?

Look at those runners that do interval training and run upto 200 meters, are they muscular?...yes alot of them are.

Now, Im not saying jogging is bad for you as it is great for the heart and lungs, and if you are training for a competition then fair enough, but if you are training for looks then you are better doing interval training work (short intense workouts) and eating a good quality diet, combined with weights to build some muscle.

Long-distance running can result in a los of muscle tissue. This is induced by the release of the catabolic hormone cortisol which outstrips the production of anabolic hormones such as testosterone. Under these conditions there is a net catabolism or breakdown of muscle tissue.

One study showed a decrease in size of FTI fibres following a three month period of areobic exercise on the treadmill. This may help explain the low muscle mass on many endurance runners.


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

If you want to bulk then little cardio is required. If you want to cut then it is a good idea to incorporate some into your regime.

Cut it out for a while as you will cancel out the calories needed to grow!


----------



## gar (Aug 10, 2011)

i agree with interval training bieng the way to go but am curious, wouldnt you have to do some sort of cardio to burn the fat around the muscle to appear more toned?


----------

